# white alge? looks a lil like a gel.....?



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

i put new substrait in my tank. came from foster an smith, in a sealed bag with sum liquid. 
a few days ago i noticed something growing along the side of these little retainer walls that make platforms in the substrait. and a lil on top of the substrait. its about 1/4 to1/2 inch tall. it looks like alge but looks kinda gelly... i did a water change an wiped the glass off on theinside an noticed simulair or the same stuff on the suction cups, but in a thin slimmy/gelly layer..... i have no idea what it is. i planed on introducing sum new fish next week but want to findout what it is an take care of it b 4 they come!. 

i took pics but u cant really see it.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

exactly what type of substrate is it from them?

they've got several in plastic bags, some that come packed with beneficial bacterium, so it could be a bloom of bacteria if this is being put in a newly set up tank, in which case it would settle in a few weeks, maybe sooner

but I'm not 100% sure; I've never used the stuff


what to you water readings look like? anything out of the ordinary?


and yeah a picture might help if you could post it


----------

